# How to deal with people in clothing stores etc.



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

Good day,

Just hoping to get some insight from those of you who work in clothing stores or supply jobs. It's been over 7 months since I joined, and in that time I have still not been issued a set of GP boots. I emailed the clothing stores and they ordered them, claiming it would be 4-6 weeks till delivery, and that was about 4 months ago. 

I'm not complaining about that, I was just curious how those of you who work in supply feel about keeping on top of the issue of people's kit. I emailed once to inquire after about a month and a half had gone by and he answered somewhat annoyed, saying that I would receive and email when they came in. However, I understand that it's busy in there and obviously it's not unheard of that an email to some private missing his boots would go unsent.

Do you prefer people to keep on top of it and remind you, or do you prefer for us to let you just do your job and you'll get to it when you get to it?


----------



## Pieman (9 Apr 2014)

I always loved it when they got annoyed when I asked them to get something or traded something in that was worn out...isn't that the job in a nutshell?  

Honestly, you just might have encountered someone just having a bad day...or a bad life overall. It happens.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Apr 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> Just hoping to get some insight from those of you who work in clothing stores or supply jobs. It's been over 7 months since I joined, and in that time I have still not been issued a set of GP boots. I emailed the clothing stores and they ordered them, claiming it would be 4-6 weeks till delivery, and that was about 4 months ago.
> 
> ...



Do you have a Pl 2IC or equivalent? Pass your issues up the chain of command through them if you haven't done so already, that's what it's for....


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2014)

Maybe just get ahold of ArmyVern directly.    op:



Yes, AV, I'll buy the next beer.      :surrender:

       ;D


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

> Do you have a Pl 2IC or equivalent? Pass your issues up the chain of command through them if you haven't done so already, that's what it's for....



I do, but the clothing stores are in an entirely separate chain of command and at this point I'm not even sure what they would be able to do, since we're just waiting for them to come in.


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2014)

The NCO net gets involved at that point - that's how they help.  Got nothing to do with separate chains of command - people talk to each other on an even keel and sometimes sort things out.  The other thing that could happen is things might go a lot higher - the Sgt's Maj might get involved, especially if you're but one of many issues coming out of the same place.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The NCO net gets involved at that point - that's how they help.  Got nothing to do with separate chains of command - people talk to each other on an even keel and sometimes sort things out.  The other thing that could happen is things might go a lot higher - the Sgt's Maj might get involved, especially if you're but one of many issues coming out of the same place.
> 
> MM



......and to add, for the OP, if your all going as individuals, your chain doesn't know there's a problem. If everyone engages their CoC, the highers can then say "Whoa, why are 25 people having trouble getting boots" or "RQ, get over to Base QM and have a quiet chat with someone about MCpl Bloggins' attitude"


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I sent an email to clothing stores just now asking about the boots, if I still don't get any solid info I'll talk to my CoC and see what happens.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. I sent an email to clothing stores just now asking about the boots, if I still don't get any solid info I'll talk to my CoC and see what happens.


100% of the respondents* said to get your CoC involved; you decide to do the same thing over again.  Excellent.   :facepalm:


* Except for my smartass response.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

> 100% of the respondents* said to get your CoC involved; you decide to do the same thing over again.  Excellent.   :facepalm:



The response I got told me that there is a Depot-wide shortage of boots and it will be quite a while before I get them, so now I know that it's not specific to my clothing stores. Also, I'm sure you can understand that as a very new private, I don't want to be making a big deal out of something that might not be that big of a deal.


----------



## MikeL (9 Apr 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Also, I'm sure you can understand that as a very new private, I don't want to be making a big deal out of something that might not be that big of a deal.



Kit deficiencies are an issue, and your CoC should still be made aware. As well, I assume you have only been issued the Goretex/Wet Weather Boots? Wearing the same pair of boots on your weekend BMQ may be OK right now, but might become a issue when you are away on a full time course this summer.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

Yep, I've been using the wet weathers right now. I figure I'll just buy a pair of boots if I still don't have them by the summer.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2014)

:brickwall:


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Apr 2014)

Shouldve rephrased that, if all else fails I'll buy them. I did contact my CoC after I got that email, so your advice didn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Mike5 (9 Apr 2014)

I waited about 4 - 5 months for my boots; another guy in my section similar experience, heard the same thing re: shortage of boots.

By the way, THANK YOU to the folks in Clothing Stores at Denison for their consistent patience and professionalism -- probably does not get said enough.


----------



## Bluebulldog (9 Apr 2014)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> The response I got told me that there is a Depot-wide shortage of boots and it will be quite a while before I get them, so now I know that it's not specific to my clothing stores. Also, I'm sure you can understand that as a very new private, I don't want to be making a big deal out of something that might not be that big of a deal.



Boots to a new Private are very important, regardless of shortcomings within the supply chain. You will also soon be on courses out in the field where you will not only need those boots, but will also need a change....

Let me assume that you have been parading thus far in your wet weather boots? 

Kick it up to your 2ic as advised.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2014)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Kick it up to your 2ic as advised.


....repeatedly   :not-again:


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2014)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Kick it up to your 2ic as advised.


And if others are getting the same message, tell your buds who may be having the same problem to let their CoC know, too, so your bosses know this is a trend, not just an isolated incident.  Like the man said,


			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> ......and to add, for the OP, if your all going as individuals, your chain doesn't know there's a problem. If everyone engages their CoC, the highers can then say "Whoa, why are 25 people having trouble getting boots" or "RQ, get over to Base QM and have a quiet chat with someone about MCpl Bloggins' attitude"


----------

